# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shkaqet përse Forumi është më i mirë se Facebooku?

## Kryeplaku

Po e filloj unë, por jam i sigurtë që do gjeni edhe ju shkaqe të tjera.


1. Këtu jemi të barabartë, nuk paragjykojmë askënd nga bukuria apo pozita sociale. Pse njona mund të jetë më e bukur nuk do të thotë se do ia varim më shumë, tekefundit këtu admirojmë postimet dhe jo fotot. Poashtu, në Forum nuk e bëjmë mik dikë sepse e quajnë Tahiri apo Veliaj.

2. Kur je i pirë dhe shkruan diçka, në Forum gjer nesër do të jetë harruar ose miqtë thjesht do i këpusin një shaka dhe muhabeti mbaroi aty. Në Facebook, nëse je dikushi, fjala jote e dehur përfundon në gazeta dhe në media.

3. Kur hyn në Forum e vendos ti se çfarë do lexosh sot. Në Facebook nuk e vendos dot ti si do e kalosh orën, se 10 postime të hidhen këndej, 20 foto andej, tre dritare të hapen nga miq që po të flasin.... dhe në fund nuk e mban mend as vetë përse dreqin u fute në Facebook.

4. Një privilegj që kemi ne anëterët e Forumit është se mund t'ia nxijmë emrin dhe imazhin kujtdo pa u frikësuar se do hamë dru si Mero Baze.

5. Do kesh më pak probleme me të dashurën nëse ato orë që i harxhoje në Facebook tani i harxhon në Forum. Kam qenë dy herë i lidhur me vajza dhe sherret që na kanë ardhur nga Faceboku nuk do na vinin kurrë nga Forumi Shqiptar.

6. Forumistat janë më altruistë dhe idealistë se Facebookianët. Kur e hedh një postim në FSH e bën për shkaqe thjesht ideale; sepse ti e di që nuk do marrësh as lajka, as lëvdata dhe as shares që do të përhpain famën. Pra forumisti nuk komprometohet nga shijet e turmave, kurse facebookiani është bërë një me turmën.... por nuk e ka kuptuar.

7. Nëse dëshiron të përmirësosh aftësinë dhe kulturën e debatit, Forumi është shumë herë më mirë se Facebooku. Duke qenë të barabartë, këtu i gjurmojmë shtigjet e mundshme të debatit pa u frikësuar se do na njolloset emri. Pra mund të jesh profesor apo intelektual dhe mund ta ulësh veten në rolin e dikujt më poshtë, ose mund të jesh nxënës dhe mund ta ngrish veten në pozitën e profesorit me të cilin po debaton. Ai nuk frikësohet të vijë në nivelin tënd, por as ti në nivelin e tij... përderisa nuk e njihni njëri tjetrin dhe as ju intereson emri apo bioja e tjetrit.

8. Nëse jeton jashtë vendit këtu mund të përmirësosh shqipen pa frikën se çdo diskutim që hap do degjenerohet në një gjuhë tjetër nga miqtë e huaj që të pyesin t'u japësh shpjegime sepse nuk po kuptojnë çfarë ke postuar në shqip në Facebook...


Këto për momentin. Jam i sigurtë se anëtarët e tjerë do kenë edhe më shumë shkaqe për frekuentimin e Forumit Shqiptar.

Faleminderit!

----------

*Albo* (09-09-2015),Davius (08-09-2015),*Neteorm* (07-09-2017),Prizrenasi_40 (13-09-2021),sirena_adria (27-08-2021)

----------


## BARAT

Kryeplak qe forumet jane me te mira se facebook ajo dihet, biles dhe shume shqiptar e kane kuptuar cfare eshte facebook dhe po i mbyllin llogarit qe kane ne te. 

Lirshemrin qe ke ne forum nuk e ke aspak ne facebook, sic e the dhe vete qe sguxon te postosh dicka sepse te nesermen je ne gazet ne faqe te pare.

Pastaj dhe shume cifte jan divorcuar dhe shkak kryesor ka qen facebook, dikush te shkruan dhe ti ske lidhje fare me te.....por ec mbushi mendjen nuses thuaj.

Gjithashtu me behet shume qefi qe forumi tjeter ka nje numer te madhe aktiviteti ku dhe antaret shkruajn lirshem pa u censuruar si ketu.

----------

Prizrenasi_40 (13-09-2021)

----------


## Elian70

-Ne forum mund te veshesh cdo lloj grade, por gjithnje te bien puplat kur se meriton, kurse ne FB do gjesh shume si vetja dhe do jesh "i lumtur".
-Ne forum ballafaqohesh edhe me ata qe si njeh per miq, kurse ne FB do rrish vetem me miq apo sic them une ne uje te ndenjur.
-Ne forum s'ke frike ne ate qe shkruan se do gjesh gjithnje ndonje qe ta mbron shkrimin, kurse ne FB jane te gjithe "Dakort" per ate qe ke shkruar.
-Forumi nuk eshte per reklame, FB ka lind si reklame.
-Ne Forum nuk te dhemb koka nga fotografi koti, ne FB edhe plehrat kane "vlere".
-Ne Forum gjen zgjidhje te menjehershme per probleme te ndryshme, ne FB jo.
-Ne Forum ndjehem shume here me i lire, ne FB e dine kush jam dhe e qepin te gjithe dhe une duhet te shprehem sic "deshirojne" ata.
-Ne Forum shaj, ofendoj dhe ndjehem i lehtesuar e me pas kerkoj edhe falje, ne FB kafshoj gjuhen.
-Forumi eshte enciklopedi, FB-ja gazetari.

----------

2043 (13-08-2015),*Albo* (09-09-2015),Evian (14-08-2015),Kryeplaku (13-08-2015),Prizrenasi_40 (13-09-2021),sirena_adria (27-08-2021)

----------


## 2043

Ne forum edhe po pelqeve nje femer e pelqen per intelektin e saj e jo per vithet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wrangler

Në forum të shfaqet Berisha e Rama edhe te temat e shkencës dhe të seksit. Në Facebook i bëhet block e mbledh mëndjen..

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Nder te tjera ketu mund edhe te besh Al Kaponen virtual, sepse prape anonim mbetesh!!!

----------


## xhori

forumet ne pergjithesi  o  ky forumi i albos  na qenka mi i mire se   fb?

----------


## Davius

Në forum "LIKE" bëhet mendimi, inteligjenca, dija apo zotërimi i njohurive, në Facebook "LIKE" bëhet lakuriqësia, arroganca, sharja dhe ofendimi. Ky është dallimi me pak fjalë!  :i qetë:

----------

Kryeplaku (09-09-2015),sirena_adria (27-08-2021)

----------


## Albo

Nuk e di si me kish shpetuar kjo teme, pasi isha matur shpesh te hapja nje teme te ngjashme, por me nje kendveshtrim tjeter. Titulli i temes do te ishte: "Facebook apo Forum? Individualitet apo Komunitet?" Dhe besoj se vete titulli do te sherbente si nje menyre per ti shtyre anetaret e forumit te ndanin mendimin e tyre mes ketyre dy platformave qe ata perdorin ne Internet.

Nuk me pelqen facebook dhe nuk e frekuentoj ate pasi eshte nje sipermarrje teper e demshme si per shoqerine si te tere, edhe per individin, edhe per raportet e individit me rrethin e ngushte shoqeror. Ne qender te eksperiences se njerezve ne facebook je ti, ose me mire te themi, cdo aspekt i jetes tende. Kurse ne qender te eksperiences se njerezve ne forum eshte mendimi dhe informacioni. Njerezit futen ne facebook per te ndare momente nga jeta e tyre personale me rrethin e tyre shoqeror dhe ne te njejten kohe per tu njohur me gjera personale nga jeta e rrethit te tyre shoqeror. Njerezit futen ne forum pasi duhen ose te informohen per nje ceshtje apo problem te caktuar, ose per te shprehur mendimin e tyre te lire per nje ceshtje. Nese ne facebook kushti i pjesemarrjes eshte zbulimi i identitetit personal ne jeten reale, ne menyre qe te krijosh rrjetin shoqeror, ne forum zbulimi i identitetit personal nuk eshte i detyrueshem: kushdo mund ta beje identitetin e tij publik ne profilin e tij, ose mund te zgjedhi te qendroje anonim.

Nje tjeter dallim i madh eshte se platforma e facebook eshte e mbyllur: duhet te jesh i regjistruar me emrin tend ne menyre qe te mund te shikosh se kush merr pjese ne ate platforme. Kurse platforma e forumit eshte e hapur. Anetaresimi ne forum eshte fakultativ pasi edhe si vizitor i paregjistruar, ti shume mire mund te shfletosh faqet e forumit e njihesh me informacionin e diskutimet ne te. Anetaresimi ne forum behet i detyrueshem, vetem nese ti deshiron te shprehesh mendimin tend te lire ne keto diskutime, apo te hapesh tema qe jane me interes per ty.

Por dallimi esencial mes dy platformave eshte ne misionin apo qellimin e tyre: Facebook eshte nje kompani, dhe ata qe e kane ngritur dhe e ofrojne si sherbim "falas" e bejne nje gje te tille per motive perfitimi ose pushteti. Facebook eshte biznes dhe produkti qe ata shesin eshte jeta juaj private te cilen ju e zbuloni vullnetarisht. Njerezit pas facebook dhe popullaritetit te tij kane edhe etjen e pushtetit: miliarda njerez nga mbare bota, ofrojne ne nje forme digjitale cdo aspekt personal te jetes se tyre! Dhe ky informacion mund te perdoret nga njerezit e Facebook apo grupe, shtete e kompani te ndryshme, per te kompromentuar ne menyra te ndryshme jeten tuaj personale. 

Forumi nuk e minon privatesine e jetes se anetareve te tij pasi vete subjekti i diskutimeve nuk eshte jeta personale e anetareve te tij, por temat e shumellojshme te fushave te ndryshme. Forumi nuk eshte as biznes, pasi informacioni qe ofrohet dhe publikohet nga anetaret e tij eshte i hapur e falas per te gjithe. Pra eshte nje sherbim komunitar, ku kontributi qe ne japim ne mendimet tona te lira neper tema, apo materialet qe sjellim ne forum, vihen te gjitha ne sherbim te komunitetit te gjere falas. Ne qender te jetes se forumit eshte respektimi i dinjitetit te cdo njeriu, respektimi i fjales se lire se cdo anetari te ketij forumi, pavaresisht se ku jeton, pavaresisht se sa i bukur apo shemtuar eshte, pavaresisht se eshte me shkolle apo analfabet, pavaresisht se eshte i pasur apo i varfer, pavaresisht nese mendimi i tij ka vlere apo jo ne syte e anetareve te ketij forumi. Te gjithe shprehin ate qe mendojne. Dhe bukuria e forumit, qe nuk e gjen ne facebook apo ne faqet e tjera, eshte se pasi e shfleton, perpara ke pasqyren me te pastert te realitetit shqiptar qe i shfaq hapur te gjitha ngjyrat e tij. Ne nje teme te vetme, gjithe larmia e qendrimeve e mendimeve, perben pasqyren e realitetit shqiptar.

Sic do te me shkruante nje anetar i vjeter i forumit qe kish 5 vjet pa u futur ne forum: "Jam futur sot ne forum pas nje mungese 5 vjecare! Kam 5 vjet qe e kam lene forumin dhe jam marre me facebook. Pasi shfletova faqet e forumit sot per rreth 1 ore, e kuptova se sa me kish munguar forumi dhe cfare humbje kohe e llahtarshme eshte facebook."

Albo

P.S Ka facebook xhori dhe drague? Jo nuk ka! Prandaj edhe une nuk futem ne facebook!

----------

Kryeplaku (11-09-2015),*Neteorm* (05-11-2015),Prizrenasi_40 (13-09-2021),sirena_adria (27-08-2021)

----------


## VOLSIV

Edhe pse konkurencen e fiton facebook, forumi do te  mbijetoje gjithmone sepse gjithmone do te kete njerez qe duan te jene vetvetja reale dhe jo iluzioni qe njerezit kane per te.

----------

*Neteorm* (07-09-2017),sirena_adria (27-08-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Teme e bukur !

----------


## Neteorm

Me vertete eshte nje teme e bukur, edhe pse konkurencen e fitojne gjithmone social media (facebook/instagram/tweete, etj.) Po forumi eshte unik ne llojin e vet dhe ka shume me perparesi, qofte ne menaxhim po ashtu dhe si perberje. 

Nje nder gjerat me te bukura dhe elementare eshte sepse ty te jepet nje flete e bardhe ku mund te shkruash jeten tenden, ambiciet e tua te gjitha pasionet ne formen qe deshiron pa u ndikuar ose paragjykuar nga askush..

----------

Kryeplaku (05-09-2021)

----------

